# Express Pay Lyft- Can I use my friends bank account?



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

I drive for Lyft and do not have a bank account/debit card to use the Express Pay and I realllyyyy need to use the express pay for bills that are due this week! Am i able to put in my friends bank account info ((WITH HER PERMISSION ofcourse))  and just have her take out the money for me after it deposits? Without the risk of HER BANK locking up her account over some third party deposit type issue? Please need an answer quick!!!!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just use the debit card option in the app. (yes you can)


----------



## Victoria Barron (Aug 1, 2017)

popcollar2014 said:


> yes


Thank You!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Victoria Barron said:


> I drive for Lyft and do not have a bank account/debit card to use the Express Pay and I realllyyyy need to use the express pay for bills that are due this week! Am i able to put in my friends bank account info ((WITH HER PERMISSION ofcourse))  and just have her take out the money for me after it deposits? Without the risk of HER BANK locking up her account over some third party deposit type issue? Please need an answer quick!!!!


Here,,, use Mine


----------

